# Five Chocolate and Black Otter Bunnies for Adoption



## pig7ziti (Nov 25, 2012)

I have five adorable home raised bunnies for adoption. Three were born in July (Two boys and a girl) and Two in August (a boy and a girl). The rabbits are of small size and only weigh about 1-3 lbs. They are litter trained. They have been hand raised from birth and extremely socialized. They love cuddling and hopping around. They have been raised with a dog, cat and other rabbits. They eat an all natural pellet food diet with timothy hay. For more information on them, their parents and pictures please contact me here or at [email protected]
thank you 
They can be neutered and spayed at a reputable veterinarian for an addition fee
All and any questions are welcome!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 25, 2012)

*What breed are they? *


----------



## pig7ziti (Nov 25, 2012)

they are otters. one is a black otter and the rest are chocolate otters. the otter part refers to a caramel colored triangle on the back of their neck that runs a bit through the ears. i had a lilac otter that was adopted as well


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 25, 2012)

*Isn't otter just the color of the rabbit? Or is it the name of the breed? 

For example, If you have a rabbit that is lets say a Netherland Dwarf the color of the rabbit could be black otter. Or I have3 rabbits that are Holland Lops. The color of their fur is Broken Tortiose but they're breed is Holland lop. I also have a rabbit that has the color broken orange on her fur but her breed is Holland lop.

Sorry I'm kinda confused about Otter being a breed. I thought otter was the colorof the rabbit'sfur 

So what breed are they? Lol *


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 25, 2012)

Are these rescues? Or you a breeder selling rabbits?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 25, 2012)

Otter is the coloring--from their size in the 1st post, they sound like Nethies.


----------



## pig7ziti (Nov 25, 2012)

Alrighty here's the full story

Last year in september I "adopted" three rabbits from a flea market. They told me they were dwarves but as they have grown they are not dwarves although my females have smaller ears like a dwarf. I went to the pet store right away to sex them since i have had trouble sexing in the past. They told me that i had three females. As the year went on i noticed no humping (which i know is noticeable in same sex animals in dominance situations) In July i ended up with three babies. Bella my momma didn't take care of them so they are hand raised. After learning my "female" Harlo was a male I scheduled for him to get neutered in the time he apparently got one last go because at the beginning of August we had four more babies.
Both litters were uninntential of course and i had homes for five of them. Last minute all the homes backed out except for one. I have been raising them since. I would like to find homes for them but i do not want them used for food or go to any place that is not for their own good. I love them very much but seven bunnies are a lot and would like them to get even more love and care. 

I did not rescue them except i do consider my originals to be rescued from the flea market nor am I a breeder. I just happened to have two litters and would like to find loving homes for my babies

Yes otter is the color from the research i did i am not sure the exact breed


----------



## pig7ziti (Nov 25, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Otter is the coloring--from their size in the 1st post, they sound like Nethies.




i just looked up the breed you are speaking of and it seems that is what mine babies are


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 25, 2012)

*Okay thanks for clearing up the confusion *


----------



## pig7ziti (Nov 26, 2012)

yuppers lol
and p.s. i have since learned how to sex haha


----------



## pig7ziti (Dec 3, 2012)

Ezra- male Nethie black otter 4 months






Baerz- female Nethie chocolate otter 4 months






Muppet and Brisban- males Nethie chocolate otters 6 months






Mommy and Daddy, Bella are Harlo (full grown)


----------

